# Day 1 grid is down, what do you do?



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

I have belonged to a few close knit friend prepper groups in the past.. we have restarted a group. We have a meeting this afternoon. 
I have been prepping for a very long time.. THe question is what do you do the first day, the grid is down. I may or may not be able to answer back until later today.
Just wondering what some other people's thoughts are.
Be prepared!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing, power goes out all the time round here. Wouldn't suspect anything wrong the 1st day. Probably go fishin as sitting around the house worrying would be a waste of time.

During the winter I'd throw another log on the fire. Work on reloading.


----------



## Folklore (Apr 6, 2021)

Connecting with others;
We accept one of the previously adopted action plans;
Replenishing water supplies;
Watching, listening, waiting for the development of events.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sharpen some Pikes.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Power out? Switch to solar, carry on as usual.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Chill and have a nap as sleep will be a luxury in the coming weeks and months. We're nine meals away from anarchy so I wouldn't expect to much drama until then. 

Godspeed


----------



## Never_Ready_Enough (Apr 22, 2020)

Gather intel. Smartphone usually keeps working via cell service. Try to find out how widespread it is and go from there. If it's the typical local type of outage then relax and wait for it to come back on.

If you can't use cell service it may be something more serious. Get on the two-way and monitor. Turn on a battery powered AM/FM radio and try to see if you can get something.

If I think it is something big - regional / national then go into scavenging mode quick. Run out and try to get as much shelf stable food / water / fuel as possible. Be sure to have cash.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

You said grid is down so I would try to verify what exactly is going on. Confirmed grid down situation I would set outside during daylight some of my solar lights and get them charged up for use tonight and bring out a few of my long burn candles and use if necessary. I would set up a car battery to an inverter and run a few LED bulbs in the main area I plan to hang out in.

I would get with my like minded neighbor early on and see what he thinks and work out a watch schedule. You said GRID down so this may be the first day of a long event! Day 1 I'm not overly concerned day 111 I still plan on being here and beyond! Funny as I'm typing this the power went out briefly and my back-up instantly kicked in so it was a good test for the battery back-up. I have back-up power on this computer, one TV and the WIFI.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

First day of grid down in a known SHTF event then I’m out getting more supplies and listening to radio to possibly gather intel.


----------



## T-Man 1066 (Jan 3, 2016)

Same thing that I would do for power outages. Top off stored water with whatever is left in the pressure tank. Other than that a little bit of meal planning to consume perishable food first, listen to the radio for intel, etc. Not running out for any supplies, should always have enough on hand.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If there is no power after 4 hours I would plug in the generator. Check the local page for our area and see if anyone knows what happened. We are used to power outages. I would get out the oil lamps and a board game for the evening. If I found out it was a wide spread outage my actions would depend on the time of year. I would send my nephew to the local feed store to top off animal food. All gates would be locked. We would make sure all our water storage is topped off. Turn on all the electric fence sections. We only keep the back ones on all the time. Put in the window locks. Pray! Day 2 I would get out my canning supplies and start canning meat that is in the freezers. 

Winter I need to get the alternative heat going for the animals. Provide them with fresh water before bed. I really need to find a non electric way to keep their water from freezing during the winter. Section off a part of the house. Put things from the freezers outside if it is cold enough.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

T-Man 1066 said:


> Same thing that I would do for power outages. Top off stored water with whatever is left in the pressure tank. Other than that a little bit of meal planning to consume perishable food first, listen to the radio for intel, etc. Not running out for any supplies, should always have enough on hand.


I will never have enough supplies on hand. I wish that was possible for me but unfortunately it isn’t. Good on you that you can 👍


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Grill, unless it was at night. Set out my solar lanterns and check to see if local or more widespread. Since this happens at least a couple of times a year I wouldn't be concerned unless it was longer then 2 days and then would do more preparation. This time of year I would just be grateful it wasn't in the winter.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If any water (most likely not) was still in the pipes, fill anything. Thanks God, I invested in water storage tank. Add more containers to catch rain. Move most important frozen food (probably meats) to 12 VDC freezer. Load a lot of magazines, you know, so I have something to read. See about possible bug to higher elevation to stay cool.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fist thing is what I would normally do if it is a local electrical outage. Second is to determine how wide spread and if electronic devices work. If is ttue grid down one likely an EMP then go to that plan for long term survival.


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

If there was an EMP, nothing would work. If my radios work, then check on what is happening, put some food on the grill and wait. Next day, connect the solar panels to keep the radio up, charge the computers and see if the internet is up. start to generator to keep the freezer going. Here we are ready for anything short of an EMP.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

These are all excellent answers.


----------



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

Thanks for all replies. That was what I was expecting. I meant to say grid was down for a long time. If the grid was going to be down more than a month, life will change for most Americans. Most people are not prepared at all.
They all expect either the government will be there for them, or this is America, this can't be happening. Most at my meeting are prepared, or in the process.
I did hear something last year that even made me think, which I grow a garden, and have means to grow a very large garden and most of my neighbors do too.. But you could eat your last can, bag, ect of food.
1 bad year in garden could sink us all.
Most worse problem is varmints. I can kill them every day, even close wire electric fence hasn't stopped them. Grid goes down ,I have batteries for fence, but they eventually could be exhausted. Just a thought on food.
Be prepared!


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

bsbeprepared said:


> Thanks for all replies. That was what I was expecting. I meant to say grid was down for a long time. If the grid was going to be down more than a month, life will change for most Americans. Most people are not prepared at all.
> They all expect either the government will be there for them, or this is America, this can't be happening. Most at my meeting are prepared, or in the process.
> I did hear something last year that even made me think, which I grow a garden, and have means to grow a very large garden and most of my neighbors do too.. But you could eat your last can, bag, ect of food.
> 1 bad year in garden could sink us all.
> ...


Have you tried getting some cats to take care of the varmit problem or some dogs ?

You make valid points. That’s why on the first day I would go all out and try to get as many supplies as possible.


----------



## Weldman (Nov 7, 2020)

I wouldn't even notice the lights going out, I'm already living as if the world has gone to schit in a hand basket, so lets hit the reset button and thin the herd out. Tired of waiting lets get this show going.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Ranger710Tango said:


> ......... That’s why on the first day I would go all out and try to get as many supplies as possible.


That's about the *stupidest* thing you can do. If you were a _real_ prepper, you wouldn't need to go get anything. _Real_ preppers know when things start to go downhill, the unprepared do exactly that.


----------



## bsbeprepared (May 6, 2020)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Have you tried getting some cats to take care of the varmit problem or some dogs ?
> 
> You make valid points. That’s why on the first day I would go all out and try to get as many supplies as possible.


Yeah, I need more cats, I got 1 useless cat. He wouldn't kill anything, . I had German Shepard's, I need to get some more..


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

We can use the smartphone to check with national grid relative to any power outage.
They usually give an estimated time for restoration.
IF that was out also, the shortwave set would go on, and I would listen to pre designated stations.
I would start one of the gensets to power up the heaters and or freezers.
Next moves would depend on what intel I had. 
I don't need to run and get anything supply wise, no power no sales anyways, seen it before.


----------

